# Nose bleed



## Lainie0559 (Nov 28, 2011)

The patient presents with a complaint of epistaxis, but has not had any bleeding for five days.  The doctor does a nasal endoscopy, removes a crust, and cauterizes a small area with silver nitrate.  Can I bill 31238?  Or just 31231?

Thanks.


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 28, 2011)

I would use code 30901 (Control nasal hemorrhage, anterior, simple(limited cautery and/or packing) any method).

The reason I would use this code is that it captures the cautery and the method which is the endoscopy.
Also, the reason why I would not use code 31231 is because this is diagnostic only and does not include the cautery, nor would I use 31238 because this code reflects electrocautery which is different from using silver nitrate(Chemical cautery).

Hope this helps...


----------



## Lainie0559 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

